# 键voip系统的硬件

## pratyeka

大家好，我还有一个Sangoma A102双口E1卡，用了两年，还在合资，要卖掉。

很好用，就是我本来的公司现在不做了，所以没有用。

没口支持30条电话，所以卡支持60条。出了电话，也可以用上做数码传真（我们发了收了几万个，跟gentoo和asterisk   :Very Happy:  ）

卡在昆明，还有可以陪的光纤线链接硬件。

希望别的gentoo用户会想要拿来用。。。这么厉害的小卡留在合资太可怜！  :Smile: 

----------

